# S9 with 107s



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Handle is filled with steel balls and glue, making it very solid and heavy. It feels good. I posted this slingshot before but not with 107s and cuff method of attachment. S9s are cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a trustworthy fork. Is that all you use, now -- the 107's? I haven't used them for a while now.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice clean attaching of the 107 band set....Been long time for me to shoot any trumark shooter..there still a great slingshot..

Oh I remember I had this fellow that wanted to get in to shooting ..so I handed him the S9 with red taper tube set..We must have been a hour shooting..he was asking all kinds of questions....I ended up saying here you can have it.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

S9, always a good solid frame.Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a trustworthy fork. Is that all you use, now -- the 107's? I haven't used them for a while now.


They are not all I use. But I definitely like them!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love this slingshot ... I cannot praise it enough...


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Too cool buddy.  lb


----------



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> Handle is filled with steel balls and glue, making it very solid and heavy. It feels good. I posted this slingshot before but not with 107s and cuff method of attachment. S9s are cool


Would you Mind sharing how you do the cuff method or steer me to a tutorial? I have couple of those old frames.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really solid and reliable frame there. Love the cuff! Gotta try it


----------

